# $10 Goodwill Table Saw Gloat



## gr8legs (Nov 25, 2015)

We found this cute little Yuba (made in Cincinnati, Ohio) 10" table saw in pretty fair shape at our local Goodwill store. Originally priced at $39.95 (a good price) and it sat long enough to get marked down to $9.99. It came home with me that day. 

I have a Unisaw in the shed - a wonderful saw but just too big for the available space and I'm too much of a hoarder to sell it on - and I couldn't pass up this little beauty.

I cleaned off the cast iron table, lubricated the sliding parts, replaced the blade, power cord and on/off switch, added casters for mobility and I'm a happy camper!

Stu


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 25, 2015)

Cute little thing . You did good!


----------



## TommyD (Nov 25, 2015)

Can't beat the price


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 25, 2015)

Pretty nice little saw!


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 25, 2015)

good deal

Dave


----------



## hman (Nov 25, 2015)

That's a GREAT looking saw, and with a cast iron table, no less!  Congratulations (text now in a suitable color of green ... thanks RJSakowski)


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 25, 2015)

hman said:


> That's a GREAT looking saw, and with a cast iron table, no less!  Congratulations (...is there a way to turn this text GREEN???)


What color green? (select A in the header)

BTW, That is a nice looking saw.  A bargain at 10x the price paid.


----------



## kvt (Nov 25, 2015)

Great deal.  Never thought about good will for tools.


----------



## extropic (Nov 26, 2015)

You deserve the gloat. Great find.

On the other hand, I was in a Goodwill store yesterday in Longview, WA. I stop in from time to time to visit the cookware section looking for containers that I can use to organize things in my shop. The prices usually seem a bit high but sometimes I bite. Yesterday I saw a couple of 5" x 9" loaf pans and picked them up. Marked $6.99 each. Yikes, no thank you!!! They were nothing special (except the price) and no higher quality than you can buy NEW in Wal-Mart for $4 or $5. By comparison, your saw would have been $100++ where I was. Must be the weather.


----------

